# Has anyone read this book?



## Budo_NJ (Dec 5, 2007)

Aikido Shugyo by Gozo Shioda.

I'm thinking of buying this book and wanted to know if anyone has read it and what they thought.


----------



## Yari (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't know the book, but try looking at these:

http://www.shindokanbooks.com/shugyo.shtml
http://www.aikiweb.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-1700.html

/yari


----------



## ejaazi (Dec 6, 2007)

Budo_NJ said:


> Aikido Shugyo by Gozo Shioda.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying this book and wanted to know if anyone has read it and what they thought.


 

I haven't read it, but I do know that Gozo Shioda was the founder of Yoshinkan Aikido, which is one of the pre-war styles of Aikido.
Good to see you back Budo NJ!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 6, 2007)

Please if and when you read it give us a review of it and your personal thoughts on it


----------



## davew478 (Sep 7, 2008)

It`s a great book.Shioda Sensei writes about training,his life, his relationship with Osensei and great adventure stories.I would recommend this book to anyone.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good read.  Ill add it to my to BUY and read  list


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 7, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Sounds like a good read.  Ill add it to my to BUY and read  list


Same here.  Another good book that I read recently was "Aikido and the harmony of nature" by Mitsugi Saotomi.  Being a proponent of a style of aikido that is very light on the spiritual side of the art I found this one to be very enlightening.


----------



## melmiel (Oct 8, 2008)

It is a highly recommended book and a must buy for me.


----------

